# What are the benefits of shrimp?



## fourtanks (Sep 21, 2007)

I have read that a lot of people here have shrimp in their tanks. Is this just personal taste or are there benefits of having shrimp in a planted tank with other fish?


----------



## territhemayor (Aug 12, 2007)

They clean up alot more than bottom feeders and suckermouth cats, to me at least. They are ALWAYS eating, and they will eat anything. They eat alot of things that would cause problems and ammonia, I've had my shrimp absolutely devour some dead fish, until all thats left is a skeleton. 
Hope that helps.


----------



## tazcrash69 (Sep 27, 2005)

In addition to any cleaning, or algae eating, I also find them more entertaining to watch than most fish species.


----------



## kunerd (Jul 19, 2005)

hours and hours of face pressed agasint glass looking to see if they are berried yet and if so where all the little ones are.


----------



## frozenbarb (Dec 16, 2006)

THe Beauty of CRS at Christmas. When Relatives come and see candy canes
in the tank.


----------



## fourtanks (Sep 21, 2007)

I have denison barbs (rose line sharks) and brilliant raboras in my tank do you think they will eat shrimp??


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Yes.

10 characters.


----------

